# Bunk Bed Modification



## ktmrder (Sep 24, 2004)

We have an almost one year old and would like to put her in the bottom bunk sometime in the near future. Has anyone done a modification for this? I have a hinge thing for a bed but it is to big. Any ideas so I can get husband to fix would be great. Thanks!
Cami


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

There are a couple of pictures in the gallery of what people have done to solve this problem.

The basics are that the wood trim on each bunk is attached to the aluminum frame via screws. If you look closely, you can see that the screws are hidden by little caps that match the wood.

You can remove the caps and the screws to take the trim piece off. Then, you can make a trim piece with a wider piece of lumber that would be taller when attached in place of the old trim piece. For additional reinforcement, you can increase the number of screws and/or add a brace.

One of the members posted a really nice picture of his bunk mod, where he actually padded and upolstered the new railings.









This is a modification that I plan to do as soon as we pick up our new camper on Presidents' Day.

Hopefully, this description will help you find a possible solution.

Good luck!


----------



## PghOutback (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, Cami, I just looked at your floorplan at Outback's web site. It is a really nice setup, by the way.

It appears that your bunk is mostly enclosed by the bathroom wall, and that it has a pantry at the head of the bed. I may have another solution that would require minimal work....

You could take the sewn mesh off an old Step One bedrail (or some other brand). You could shorten it to fit the opening, attach the bottom to the wood and frame at the outside edge of the mattress and run a bar through the top loop. Then, you could attach brackets at the appropriate height to cradle the bar when raised. The brackets would be attached to the bathroom wall and the pantry wall.

Of course, you could make brackets that would allow a wooden slat to be inserted. I hope you are getting the idea of what I'm trying to describe.

Have fun!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Cami,

I have the 26 RS and the grandkids like to sleep in the top bunks. I purchased the white aluminum and mesh bedrails (about 10 bucks at Big Lots) and used heavy duty velcro on the bunk board and on the rails themselves. They are really strong. No problems with this arrangment so far.

Mark


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We just use a bed rail for toddlers purchased from Baby's R Us. It's a little snug, but we already had it and it works fine, easily removeable when our oldest gets older and thinks its uncool.
Kevin P.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The opening on the 28BHS is not the full length of the bunk as it is partially blocked in by the bathroom as has been mentioned. However, I think if you do buy a typical plastic bedrail like Kevin said you could just cut part of the ends off to make it fit.

Also, we have small girls (2 & 5) sleeping in the same model. We make them sleep head first back into the corner so when they roll around at night they bump the walls and don't roll out. 1 year of camping and no problems so far.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Cami here are the photos and write up of the ladder and rail mod that I made to our camper.

Y-Guy's Bunkbed Mods


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Cami,

We have pretty much the identical setup .. . the same TT and nearly the same TV. Anyway, we sleep our little one (1 1/2 year old) on the bottom and enclose it with a Safety 1st expandable compression gate. Does an excellent job is fully removable and basically turns the bottom bunk into a secure crib.

I will post a Pic in my gallery momentarily! Stay Tuned

Kind of a lazy mans MOD.

Good Luck and enjoy!

Wayne


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Huh! couldn't find the edit button???

Anyway, I posted a pic of the gate. We use it to block the stairs. Don't have a Pic in the TT but you'll get the idea.

Basically, if you don't want to do anything permanent this will work.

Wayne


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here is Wayne's picture:









I didn't realize that would fit in there. Kinda makes the bottom bunk a toddler Penitentiary







No way junior is getting out of there!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Cami

I use the Bed rails from safety 1st - I bought them at Walmart for around $20. The are expandable and removable. (No tools required) They are the same ones we use for our kids at home so they do not fall out of bed. They keep our 6,4 & 2 year olds safe & sound and in bed.

I did build a ladder to allow my 6 & 4 year old to climb into the top bunks.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

CJ - you're right it is pretty secure and does look a little like a cell.









It worked well for our little one who wouldn't stay in bed. This gave us peace of mind while we were sitting by the fire and she was inside ... even though we had the baby monitor it still made us feel better.

Now that she is nearly two we'll get a second bed rail for the bottom bunk. We already have the same one Thor uses on the top bunk.

Wayne


----------



## ktmrder (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you all so much for all the help! We have the gate that Wayne suggested, we will try it tomorrow. I also want to try the lift up gate. Thanks again, hubby will be happy to do some more mods!!

Cami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I know that it's something we don't like to think about, but remember, there may be a time when you need to get Jr. out of the bunk quickly. Whatever method you chose to keep him in, make sure it doesn't keep you out in the event of a fire, or other type of emergency.

Ok, I'm off my soapbox now.









Tim


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Tim, I hear you.

That was one of the first things I tested. The gate has soft rubber bumpers on each end (4 total). When you grasp the gate in the middle (fingers through the mesh) and pull straight out ... it comes out easily.

Shhh.... don't tell my little one that

Wayne


----------

